# We got it!



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

My wife and I both received the letter from the Sherriff today approving our permit application- YAY! We can pick up the actual permits next week, and will be purchasing shortly thereafter.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats! Get ready to do the required Wally Walk!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.:smt082


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

A big huge congratulations is on the way to both of you....

:smt023


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats.
These are permits to purchase a hand gun or CCW permits?


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Congrats.
> These are permits to purchase a hand gun or CCW permits?


In NC a CCW permit allows you to both purchase and carry concealed. A purchase only permit is available. When this process started we did not see any sense in getting a purchase permit, and then later the carry permit, when the carry permit serves both purposes. That also gave us plenty of time to go rent and shoot various pistols prior to actually purchasing. This was a good thing as I thought I knew what I wanted 2 m onths ago, but in fact am going to get something totally different.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

COOL. I wish it was that way here in Missouri. They were working on making it that way this year but it did not make it through in 2009, maybe 2010.
Personally I feel if we have been cleared for CCW through the state, there is no need for a NICS check. If for any reason we lose the CCW endorsement then the NICS is there for all others.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> COOL. I wish it was that way here in Missouri. They were working on making it that way this year but it did not make it through in 2009, maybe 2010.
> Personally I feel if we have been cleared for CCW through the state, there is no need for a NICS check. If for any reason we lose the CCW endorsement then the NICS is there for all others.


What is even better is that I can do the same in any state with reciprocity- in other words I could come to a gunshow in Missouri, show my NC permit, buy a pistol on the spot, and walk out with it. Or at least that is what they taught at the CCW class.

ETA- I agree with you on the permit situation as well. From what I understand the CCW checks are far more extensive than the FBI phone call check they do for a purchase permit, or at the store when you buy a long gun. The CCW permit should serve as both anywhere they are used IMO


----------

